# 1999 Mercury w/out spark



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

What i got...1999 2 stroke 3 cylinder 40 HP Electric Start Mercury Tiller Outboard

Took the boat out sunday morning on the western basin Erie for a little duck hunt in the snow and rain. Motor ran like a champ. Got the boat back out wednesday mid morning to hunt the afternoon. Start engine, fires over on first crank...Went to give it a little gas and the throttle cables were frozen on the tiller arm....so the motor ran for a good 5 minutes while at low idle while we tried to heat up the throttle arm area with a propane heater. The motor just died...as it can happen when starting it in the cold. figured no issue and tried to get it fired back up. Couldnt get it to fire...Its getting plenty of gas as their was a slick on the water surface. We tried for a little bit and said the heck with it, not worth taking a chance so we packed up and went home. Got back up early thursday morning and the throttle cable worked fine...we left it in a heated garage and it must have thawed it out. Tried to get engine to fire in driveway and still couldn't get it to fire...

so...after that long winded explaination here is what i have done and think (mind you, i am not a gearhead by no means)
i double checked the kill switch but did not bypass it
have power to ingnition and starter, starter kicks up into flywheel
getting gas(always add fuel additive to all my gas[Seafoam])
getting power to 20 amp fuse and fuse is good
getting power to glass buss fuse and fuse is good
replaced and regapped sparkplugs
i am NOT getting any spark on plugs
i am NOT getting power to the coil packs

Heres where it gets good and i am thinking my issue is...
There are 5 wires leading out of the CDI box(CDI 1945279).The 2 yellow and 1 red wire are MELTED/fused together at the connections...so, I am wondering if my CDI box took a crap and something could have melted those connections??? I am confused on why/how this could have happened

so...any thoughts from ya guys? any way I can bench test the CDI box? i am just not sure if that is shot. dont want to buy a 130 dollar part for nothing....and also worried if this thing took a crap and sent 25000v through whatever and coulda done worse to other parts...

also - I tried looking for the wire connectors online and could not find anything. Curious if anybody has a link or a direction to head for these???

so...looking for some help/thoughts/what would you do kinda things???

thanks guys!


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

I promise you its the regulator rectifier...your CDI box. I have a 1996 150 EFI that has had those units "flame on" 2 times. Mine usually cook while running and you do not notice it till you shut down. The big cloud of epoxy smoke is a dead giveaway. Sounds like you may have caught yours before yourre dead in the water. I bought my replacements on ebay....just enter your part numbers and I'm sure you'll get a hit. The units are plug-n-play. Hook up the wires as you take them off. Good luck

Rich


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Is there any way you could of melt the wiring for the kill switch or something else with the propane heater?


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

Richman - thx for the heads up...i guess i was lucky it happened wednesday at the launch because we were layout hunting about 5 miles offshore on sunday. I gotta buddy who is gonna take a look at the motor tomorrow...Heres my issues with the plug n plays...they be melted...i am having a hard time finding somewhere online where i can purchase new ones...any thoughts?


propane heater was only applied to the throttle rod on the tiller arm. I was hoping the rod would heat up a little and some heat would transfer down to melt what was frozen...only tried it for a couple minutes and gave up due to no success/didnt wanna screw anythign up....i was very cautious for that same reason...


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm $ure i have a couple of those cdi regulators laying around...is yours square or long & rectangular.??....most of those wires are coming from the "stator" (under the flywheel), the 2 yellow wires recharge your battery and it doesnt make a difference which one goes to the other....red wire would be your main power. this red wire should have a fusable link also, check the fuse too when your done...grey wire is for your tach...hmm what others off the top of my head...anywho

if u can read the part# & want one $end me the info...bro.!$!%


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

....also just follow the wires coming from the stator to your cdi....cut the stator wires near your cdi and buy "bullet" fittings (male & female connectors), u can get them anywhere (autozone, napa, home depot)....and your done with the wiring.

3 reasons why they can flame up like that....your battery is putting out too much voltage....the battery cables were accidently crossed + on -....... and/or the stator is going bad...(look under the flywheel for anything melted)

as far as ruining anything else electrical...it wont...thats where that fusable link comes to play.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a 94 40 hp Merc.
I've had mine do that 2X's. Motor fired up, ran for a few minutes, then died. 
Both times it was the stator.

fowltalk- (you sound like you know outboards) Any idea what kills the stator?


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

crappiedude said:


> I have a 94 40 hp Merc.
> I've had mine do that 2X's. Motor fired up, ran for a few minutes, then died.
> Both times it was the stator.
> 
> fowltalk- (you sound like you know outboards) Any idea what kills the stator?


likely coincidental the 2nd time....i do see more 4 cyl mercs with electrical woes than the 3 cyl models.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

fowltalk said:


> likely coincidental the 2nd time....i do see more 4 cyl mercs with electrical woes than the 3 cyl models.


I think you're right.
From what I have read and heard the stators were a weak link in the 40hp Merc back in the 90's (some years). Merc has upgraded that stator and the newer version is supposed to be better. I've had the old and new version die.
Some guys just have all the luck.


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

crappiedude said:


> I think you're right.
> From what I have read and heard the stators were a weak link in the 40hp Merc back in the 90's (some years). Merc has upgraded that stator and the newer version is supposed to be better. I've had the old and new version die.
> Some guys just have all the luck.


the "RED" stators are the best merc made....although i find them mainly in the larger hp versions 75hp+ merc/mariner/force by merc....if u every need anything give me a holla, i currently have 3 or more used stators for your motor...$50 each


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I"ll keep that in mind. The guy doing the repairs the last time said the same thing that he put in a RED stator and I shouldn't have any more problems. But them again... the guy whoe replaced the 1st said the same thing. LOL


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

thx for the replies fowltalk...the CDI box is square... part number 194-5279 at most online stores...

We are going to be looking into it this weekend...took last weekend off due to the holiday etc etc...

i will check under the flywheel and check those wires this saturday....We are cleaning out all the decoys etc in the boat and going to take a peak at the motor for a couple minutes...

if that is the issue...maybe we can hook up on some parts?


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

CMFish51 said:


> thx for the replies fowltalk...the CDI box is square... part number 194-5279 at most online stores...
> 
> We are going to be looking into it this weekend...took last weekend off due to the holiday etc etc...
> 
> ...


just give me a call if u need anything 330-441-1674 dean !$


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dean - took a peak at the motor today. The stator is RED and everything looks fine...nothing looks toasted and all the wires appear fine....

So...I am thinking if you got an extra CDI box laying around, maybe ill pick one up from you and see what happens from there....What do you want/need info wise to make sure its the correct part?

thanks again!


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

CMFish51 said:


> Dean - took a peak at the motor today. The stator is RED and everything looks fine...nothing looks toasted and all the wires appear fine....
> 
> So...I am thinking if you got an extra CDI box laying around, maybe ill pick one up from you and see what happens from there....What do you want/need info wise to make sure its the correct part?
> 
> thanks again!


i see your part# below i will confirm the ones i have tonight....actually the part# isnt that significant, cuz it references several different years & motors, meaning the same part could have 8 different part#'s, especially merc electronics.....TTYL !$:S


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

really appreciate the help Dean...if ya need any more info, just let me know!


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

this is your regulator pn# 815279-3....same one u got there- 5 wire system.
this complete ignition system came from a hot spark 1992 Mariner 40hp 4cyl magnum with a cylinder down.....regulator only $38 to your door....if u want the complete setup pictured $100 to your door....regulator, starter solenoid, power trim relays, oil injection warning relay, 4 coils & wires & complete 8 pin engine harness....either use as spares or e-bay-broken down it will do $100+ on the Bay w/o the regulator.
if u have a paypal account u can send me the jingle to my email addy=====
[email protected]========list your complete name, address & ph# in the notes section of the "send money" request form...(this is free) if u dont have paypal call me or email me here with your info.....if u dont want it, thats fine too.

dean newark
330-441-1674


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

awesome Dean....will send e-mail tonight...i have paypal...


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

sent...Thanks again Dean!


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

Got it today...thanks Dean!!!


----------

